# How much you pay for internet?



## Necron (Feb 9, 2011)

I wanted to know this, I'm making a kind of research. How much you pay for your internet and how fast you download?


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 9, 2011)

$35/mo I think


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2011)

It's included in my rent so...$450?


----------



## Depravo (Feb 9, 2011)

£13.80 per month and only a 1.5Mb/s download speed on account of being miles from an exchange. All the ISP's in my area of town are as shit as that.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

10mbps for $35 a month


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 9, 2011)

Statistics are unknown on the grounds that I'm stealing my neighbour's wireless broadband. To be fair she knows everyone leeches it, and she's never expressed any issue with it. It's a pretty crap connection and it keeps cutting out lately, so I'm looking into putting in my own connection to make sure my downloads don't get interrupted any more and progress at faster than 1MB a month. Anyone know of any good deals here in the UK? Preferably one that does not require or include a land line telephone as I have next to no use for it. Cheaper the better.


----------



## ukresistance (Feb 9, 2011)

50 dollars per month I think ...mmm


----------



## Tanas (Feb 9, 2011)

£7.50 20mb/s unlimited, only manage to get 10mb/s though, and my 10Mb/s free special modem


----------



## hatredg0d (Feb 9, 2011)

$60/ mo US


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 9, 2011)

i woul post a speed test result but it would be inaccurate now (rush hour here) 

but i pay for 256kb/s  down and 128 kb/s up ... 3GB cap; for 55,000 LL (i.e. 33.3 $ USD) 

yes; FML.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 9, 2011)

3MB for 20 a month and is UNCAP


----------



## hankchill (Feb 9, 2011)

$99 per month.





only 175GB cap though. Can easily break it in a couple hours if I really wanted to.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> $99 per month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I just shit myself.


----------



## Necron (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, mine is shit for like $30


----------



## baggieman (Feb 9, 2011)

£65 & a few pence,but thats unlimited 24/7 calls + to virgin mobile aswell-size xl tv package + 50mb internet + free wireless router


----------



## HaniKazmi (Feb 9, 2011)

20mb/s for £10 a month, and unlimited bandwidth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jmr (Feb 9, 2011)

£10 a month for 20mb - unlimited
but only get 300kbs i live 1.5 miles from exchange

EDIT
added speedtest pic


----------



## RoMee (Feb 9, 2011)

about $35 a month I think


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 9, 2011)

35$/month for 15 mbs. Even though I only average about 10-12 mbs.


----------



## Eighteen (Feb 9, 2011)

I think about €55,- something like that


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 9, 2011)

2 mb/s 15 Euros per 2 months :3


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

3 mb/s 20 bucks a month. I'm with AT&T, and I need a data upgrade.


----------



## danweb (Feb 9, 2011)

wow. Auzzies ripped off again. $60 for $30 of home phone calls and 120gb of internet at less than 1mbs. so slow!


----------



## Mazor (Feb 9, 2011)

24Mb/s.

149SEK (= 23 USD)/month.

My internet is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 10, 2011)

6 mbps for $38 per month.


----------



## murkurie (Feb 10, 2011)

Around $45 a month, I think. Exchange is about 1 or 2 miles away, all fiber. Wish I could afford the 200 Meg connection


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 10, 2011)

6 MB connection for $32 per month and unlimited.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Feb 10, 2011)

kupo3000 said:
			
		

> 6 MB connection for $32 per month and unlimited.


Same unlimited, same price. But huge difference in speed. You're 4.5x of the speed I got for that amount of money. 1 of the reason I dislike the country I lived in.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Feb 10, 2011)

B$67/$54USD for 1Mb per month and unlimited.



Slow connection


----------



## wchill (Feb 10, 2011)

$35 for 3mbit/1mbit, no data cap. AT&T U-Verse. Wish I had FIOS.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 10, 2011)

Australian internet sucks so much ass. My teacher even was talking to us about it because she's from Canada and she was like "Have you guys tried any other country's internet?"


----------



## Framework43 (Feb 10, 2011)

I pay $50 for this. Really wish the upload was at least 5mb/s
Hate you road runner. Talked to them,Verizon promises to put in FIOS soon, lets see about that.Should be soon because theres tons of places around me with FIOS already, and I live in NYC -___-. If it does, I'm leaving Road Runner in a heartbeat.


----------



## Splych (Feb 10, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Australian internet sucks so much ass. My teacher even was talking to us about it because she's from Canada and she was like "Have you guys tried any other country's internet?"
> -snip-


LOL . canadian internet sucks bawls .


----------



## Cyan (Feb 10, 2011)

Wanadoo.fr
Download : 1024kb (128KB/s)
Upload : 256kb (32KB/s)
Price : 27€/month

not eligible to more than 1M where I live. (5km to NRA)


----------



## user0002 (Feb 10, 2011)

Approximately 7.8 percent of monthly income for 1mb conn.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure, but we have the Comcast Triple Play pack (TV, Phone, Internet)...I get pretty good download speeds, but upload speeds are shit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 11, 2011)

$60 for 10 Mb/s down and 0.50 Mb/s up.
I also have a 60GB cap. I'm with Rogers.


----------



## doyama (Feb 11, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> $60 for 10 Mb/s down and 0.50 Mb/s up.
> I also have a 60GB cap. I'm with Rogers.



Yeah I just went back to Toronto and I hadn't realized how crappy the rates had gotten. Hopefully companies like TekSavvy can get that UBB stuff crushed so at least there would be more affordable options.

For me I'm with FIOS on an older 20/5 plan for $65. It could be cheaper but I don't have TV or phone so I don't get any bundle discounts. Really why do I need TV or phone when i have the internet? I watch tv on hulu, and use MagicJack for my phone. Works wonders!


----------



## kylehaas (Feb 11, 2011)

We pay 40$ a month for terrible AT&T DSL. That's the price AFTER the discount for having other services.
We're supposed to get 2mb/s download and 256kb/s upload.
In actuality, I download at a rate of around 150kb/s and upload at around 40kb/s.
According to them, we only have a single-lined DSL cable, rather than a dual line.
They said they were going to fix it 8 years ago, and we've never had an increase in speed.
We lose our connection every time it rains or snows and the only way to reconnect it is by calling AT&T and having them reconnect manually.

It's absolute crap and I hate it. My parents don't want to switch to Insight, because they're afraid it will cost more in the long run.
Currently, we'd be saving around 80$ per month on bills if we switched to Insight. Any advice?


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 11, 2011)

I pay $20 a month for Verizon DSL.  Its really only at 1Mb/s which is like 125KB/s.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Feb 11, 2011)

$10 a month for 56k.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got unlimeted 1mb/s only for 28 bucks per month


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 11, 2011)

€0,-
the speed is not the best, but it isn't like a snail with a turd on it.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 11, 2011)

Roughly $20 a month , unlimited.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 11, 2011)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> We pay 40$ a month for terrible AT&T DSL. That's the price AFTER the discount for having other services.
> We're supposed to get 2mb/s download and 256kb/s upload.
> In actuality, I download at a rate of around 150kb/s and upload at around 40kb/s.
> According to them, we only have a single-lined DSL cable, rather than a dual line.
> ...


I say switch it. You supposed to get 2mbps but only 150kbps. That's a huge difference. I pay $38 for 6mbps AT&T DSL and get about 4.9mbps.


----------



## kylehaas (Feb 11, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> kylehaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'd like to.
We're just afraid it'll double in cost in the future...
It's a shame AT&T hasn't been of much help. I've called them more than 50 times, I'm sure.
You'd think they'd have given consideration to fixing the source of the problem.


----------



## ehayes427 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't pay anything!
but idk, we actually just live off someone who pays for it, and we don't know how much it is.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

€5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




30mbps line ;>


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 12, 2011)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'd like to.
> We're just afraid it'll double in cost in the future...
> It's a shame AT&T hasn't been of much help. I've called them more than 50 times, I'm sure.
> You'd think they'd have given consideration to fixing the source of the problem.


How so? AT&T didn't make me sign up for contract when I order the DSL. 

To be honest every ISP is really bad at customer representative, be it Comcast, AT&T, etc.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 12, 2011)

$42.95 a month for 12 Mbps + Powerboost (which actually does make a difference, speeds are usually 18 Mbps).  
Comcast Bay Area.  First 6 months were $24.95.  I think you have to have their T.V. service too.



			
				Boneman said:
			
		

> Roughly $20 a month , unlimited.


*hates you*


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 12, 2011)

I pay R$99,00 a month, converting to dollars is like $55.


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 12, 2011)

well im with o2 and currently  pay only £7.50 per month, with 10MB


----------



## Santee (Feb 13, 2011)

$40 a month with powerboost it reaches 60mpbs unlimited.


----------



## haddad (Feb 13, 2011)

55$ per month, 170gb cap, 12mbps fiber optic connection, all-in-one home networking modedm


----------



## Costello (Feb 13, 2011)

--in China--
I have the most expensive connection available to consumers (afaik) 189 CNY/month, for 6 mbps uncapped unlimited
thats about 29 USD. I could get 4mbps for half price, but I wanted moar...
the plan includes a free 3G/UMTS mobile phone with a good amount of communications/texts so its decent really.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 13, 2011)

In the philipines 999 php or 23 usd for 100 mbps(I think, thats what they claim) only which is very slow, 95 kb per second download


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 13, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> In the philipines 999 php or 23 usd for *100 mbps*(I think, thats what they claim) only which is very slow, 95 kb per second download



LOL 100 Mbps.




Spoiler



seriously though, 12.5 MBps for 999 php


----------



## kiba93 (Feb 13, 2011)

wow, i really have a shit connection

i have taltalk broadband, thats what you get for free broadband


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, Php 999 for this. Which is equivalent to roughly 23 USD. I download at roughly 130-200 kbps.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 13, 2011)

70 bucks. For THIS BULLSHIT.


----------



## prowler (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not sure what our package with Virgin is but we get Internet, phone and TV.
I think our TV is L or XL. If it's XL it's £66 per month and L is £54.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 13, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> 70 bucks. For THIS BULLSHIT.


$70 for this? Are you using satellite internet?


----------

